# Weekend Wash



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Godzilla was treated with a full works wash at the weekend :clap:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work buddy. Car looks nice and shiny, mind you it didn't look too bad before!

Did you clay and machine polish? 

What are your favoured products to use?


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cheers mate, yeah the swirls and scratches aren't that visible in the first pic but definitely needed some love and care. Foam wash, shampoo, clay bar, compound, polish, sealant then wax. Meguiars products are very good for amateurs like myself.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Nice work buddy. Car looks nice and shiny, mind you it didn't look too bad before!


haha i was thinking the same!

looks sweet tho bud!


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cheers mate


----------



## Gtr76 (Jun 7, 2019)

Very nice! What products did you use?


----------

